# Chasing its tail...



## Riyon (May 21, 2005)

hey guys.. does ur bunny chase after its own tail going round and round? 

it seems to be like chasing it tail or like trying to lick its back.. it just kept going round and round.. 

are they playing with their tail? it happens sometimes only.. just wanna ask if check..

pls enlightten me if it is just bored and playing around! :dude:


----------



## Riyon (May 23, 2005)

no one got this expierence as i mentioned above?

and my rabbit is drinking very little water as compared to last time also..



*worried*


----------



## samandshawn (May 23, 2005)

How is his fur? What condition is it in? Hemight be playing, but I haven't heard of a Bunnie doing this before,have you checked for fleas, his skin may be itchy and hes trying to getto it to scratch.


----------



## Riyon (May 23, 2005)

fur as normal i guess..

it is about 9 months old le .. 

how do u check if there is fleas? some stuff jumping around its body?


----------



## samandshawn (May 23, 2005)

*Depending of the color ofhis fur, if the fur is light you will be able to see flea dirt, andpossibly fleas.*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 23, 2005)

Hi, I have a male Jersey Wooly thatdoes the same thing. He has no problems with his fur so Ijust came to the conclusion that he is just plain horny. Tocheck for fleas, you look for bite marks. When my dog hadfleas, we only saw bite marks. Just keep an eye on your bunnyto see if he is itchy.


----------



## samandshawn (May 23, 2005)

*Perhaps they think they are dogs LOL*


----------



## Buck Jones (May 23, 2005)

Flea comb through the suspected infected area should produce a critter or three. Flea comb is a tightly tined, almost miniature comb used for the expressed purpose of combing fleas out of animals.

Dogs chasing tails is sometimes symptomatic of internal worms and parasites. I've read that one can sometimes see them in fecal matter of infected buns as thin, thread like particles.

Your query might warrant veterinary attention.

Buck


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

got my bunny check by a vet . no mites or fleas!

just it was playing around with its tail!

funny bunny.. hehe..


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

That's good nothing is wrong, sounds like you have a funny playful bunny


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 9, 2005)

The following is just a thought I had. Don't think this is the problem, but better to mention it and be safe.

Does your bunny keep his head a bit "tilted" to one side? Sometimesbunnies can get mites? critters? in their ear, and they spread andmultiply, and it causes a really bad infection deep within the canal.If the infection goes long enough a bunny can develop irreversable"head-tilt" and equilibrium that is off, and worse. I have hadopportunity to meet a couple of bunnies with head tilt and they just goin circles... b/c it's basically all they can do... their balance isway off and they cannot travel straight anymore. The bunnies I saw wererecovered from the infection, but would be permanently "tilted". Ihavn't seen the beginning stages of this problem.

I just wanted to mention the above not to scare you, but just as apossibility... you may want to check inside your bunnies ears... deepdown (viewing only, do not insert anything). And see if his ear canallooks clean.

I highly doubt he has this problem since he's seen a vet and it nevercame up... but just as a precaution... it's better to be safe thansorry.

I hope I wrote this well... just informative, not scary.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a good thread on head tilt:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4651&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=cuniculi


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

yes.. i heard about this before.. so scary one.. haha..

but no worries about tt on my bunny!


----------

